# The Anderson's, Columbus, OH



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

The Anderson's is closing its retail outlets.
They've got 10% off lots of power tools, finishes, etc.
20% off marked price Whitstide router bits -- and still a good selection left.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice price!!!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks. I will check it out.


----------

